# ServerHub 2GB review



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

ServerHub, a subsidiary of Eonix corporation, has had an ad running on LET/B for quite some time for a server with 2GB of memory, 100GB disk, 2.5TB BW, and _5_ IP addresses for $7/mo. I mean come on, can you really resist a deal like that? So I picked one up, I've now had it for two months, and I thought I'd post a quick review. Gotta say, pretty impressed so far. The server is in Phoenix in the PhoenixNap DC, which I've always liked. They have good a good network hooked up, dual stack v4 and v6. They've got Cogent and HE, some great providers. This is good bandwidth. The server comes with 8 IPv6 addresses, more on demand. The port speed on this particular offer is 100Mbit, but to my surprise the connection pulls about 20MB/s, so coming up on 200Mbit. Good deal!

Support is very good, I have to say. They use kayako instead of WHMCS's built-in ticket system, and though the integration of the two is somewhat awkward, the support behind it is fantastic. Response times are almost always under an hour, friendly but to the point, knowledgable, and effective. No complaints there.

Aside from network speed, disk speed is acceptable, though not amazing. These are hard drives of course, and I'm getting a little shy of 100MB/s out of them with dd fdatasync. That works for me, if I need I/O speed I'll go with RamNode. Overall I'm very satisfied with this VPS, especially the generous memory and IP allocations. If you need that, I would recommend ServerHub.

P.S. Unlike most of my reviews, I was not given this VPS free to review. Acquisition and usage of this VPS was entirely on my own dime, and I was not solicited to review this by anyone.


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

With the 2gb and 5ip it sure is tempting.. I read on LET someone got free cpanel with this deal.. not sure if that was a limited time offer or I just read it wrong.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

earl said:


> With the 2gb and 5ip it sure is tempting.. I read on LET someone got free cpanel with this deal.. not sure if that was a limited time offer or I just read it wrong.


Yeah, don't know who it was. Someone asked me how I got it, but I didn't. Don't even know how that's possible, cPanel costs more than $7/mo. "Extra" licenses perhaps? Anyway, even if you can't get this, it is a great deal. If you need a beefy VPS, go for it. You don't need cPanel to manage a server, that's the lazy man's way


----------



## tdc-adm (Jun 25, 2013)

ServerHub offer is so good but I read many complaints about their support so I didn't grab any plan. It's good to see you happy with their service.


----------



## DalComp (Jun 25, 2013)

Share me your ioping?

This is what I got when I tried them:


```
ioping -c 10
request=1 time=0.2 ms
request=2 time=11.0 ms
request=3 time=19.3 ms
request=4 time=9.8 ms
request=5 time=10.8 ms
request=6 time=5.2 ms
request=7 time=25.2 ms
request=8 time=0.2 ms
request=9 time=0.2 ms
request=10 time=21.1 ms

10 requests completed in 9103.8 ms, 97 iops, 0.4 mb/s
```


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's my ioping:


```
ioping .
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=1 time=0.2 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=2 time=16.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=3 time=0.2 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=4 time=11.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=5 time=19.3 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=6 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=7 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=8 time=6.5 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=9 time=0.2 ms
4096 bytes from . (simfs /vz/private/13487): request=10 time=0.1 ms
^C
--- . (simfs /vz/private/13487) ioping statistics ---
10 requests completed in 9251.9 ms, 186 iops, 0.7 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.1/5.4/19.3/7.1 ms
```


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> You don't need cPanel to manage a server, that's the lazy man's way


without cPanel, not sure what I would do with those gig's of RAM.. lol. But yeah still a bargain for the price.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 30, 2013)

Just tested the network again and was getting speeds of 30MB/s, still on a 100Mbit line. I'm certainly happy there, but it seems IPv6 is down  I have reliable info that it's something wrong with their outbound IPv6 routes, which apparently their senior network tech needs to be in to fix, and he's not in on Sunday.


----------

